# Is there a age limit on marijuana ?



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

I will make it short and sweet....my grandma is very old 70 years old...she does alot better than most 70 year olds but she's never got high before and I think this is something she needs to do before she dies...is there anyway this could cause a heart attack or anything I need to be worried about concerning her age ?


----------



## Wastei (Sep 9, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> I will make it short and sweet....my grandma is very old 70 years old...she does alot better than most 70 year olds but she's never got high before and I think this is something she needs to do before she dies...is there anyway this could cause a heart attack or anything I need to be worried about concerning her age ?


Have CBD at hand. Go easy on nana!


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

Wastei said:


> Have CBD at hand. Go easy on nana!


Smart smart...but she needs that pyschoactive experience don't you think...atleast a mild one... spiritually I feel like she needs help and I'm scared if she doesn't get intune with herself what if she has trouble crossing over or am I just overthinking


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 9, 2021)

What r u scared of? Killing grandma prematurely by getting her high?


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> What r u scared of? Killing grandma prematurely by getting her high?


Is it possible for her to have a heart attack or something ? Can weed do that...I Kno I Kno weed hasn't killed anybody I just get worried about her man


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 9, 2021)

Well recent study says weed is related to heart attacks. So look into that study


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Well recent study says weed is related to heart attacks. So look into that study


Do you have a link on hand


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

I found a thread here about strangely but it said it's more likely for for everyday users not non-users zeroing in at 18 to 44


----------



## fskitch (Sep 9, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Well recent study says weed is related to heart attacks. So look into that study


Study out right now that I’m aware of found increased heart attacks in young people. 
70 is the new 50. Wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Sep 9, 2021)

Start her off with just one puff...About a month ago I was smoking a joint at a friend's place, him and his wife do not smoke. I offered, they accepted and the joint went around 3 times. They both passed out like 45min later.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 9, 2021)

I'd be hesitant, just because some people freak out their first time, which is fine if you are a kid, but do you really want to have to explain yourself to the paramedics? LOL That would suck...Give her some CBD oil or let her vape a little CBD flower, that's what I'd do.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 9, 2021)

It’s a thread going around right now And it’s on the news in Southern California so I figured I’d toss it in there. It’s a joke to me really tbh


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

I guess CBD is a start... Theres got to be a medical patient somewhere in the world that are in their 70s who use medical marijuana daily safely


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 9, 2021)

I hope there's no age limit! In my 70s been a daily smoker for 40+ years.. The rest of me is broken but my
heart and lungs are good.. Start of easy.. 1/1 ratio is good for pain..


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

HydoDan said:


> I hope there's no age limit! In my 70s been a daily smoker for 40+ years.. The rest of me is broken but my
> heart and lungs are good.. Start of easy.. 1/1 ratio is good for pain..


I know there was somebdy out there man lol


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 10, 2021)

.

Cotyledon I started my mother on coconut oil drops about 3 years ago when she was 81. 

She took enough to get high only once, when we were figuring out the dose. Other than that she just takes the dose and goes to sleep, getting a full night sleep for the first time in her life.

.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Cotyledon I started my mother on coconut oil drops about 3 years ago when she was 81.
> 
> ...


I make a really good coconut oil infusion...I needed to hear this you have no idea


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

So grandma was 19 when you where born?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So grandma was 19 when you where born?


Math looks good to me. I wonder how old his mom was?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## green_machine_two9er (Sep 10, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Smart smart...but she needs that pyschoactive experience don't you think...atleast a mild one... spiritually I feel like she needs help and I'm scared if she doesn't get intune with herself what if she has trouble crossing over or am I just overthinking


Maybe give her mushrooms instead


----------



## MustGro (Sep 10, 2021)

HydoDan said:


> I hope there's no age limit! In my 70s been a daily smoker for 40+ years.. The rest of me is broken but my
> heart and lungs are good.. Start of easy.. 1/1 ratio is good for pain..


Go @HydoDan go!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

@Cotyledon420


----------



## MustGro (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Cotyledon420


I think you and @curious2garden scared @Cotyledon420 off with your math skills….


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Math looks good to me. I wonder how old his mom was?
> View attachment 4984097


Well I chose my birthday to be April 20th 1970 for good spirits lol


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Math looks good to me. I wonder how old his mom was?
> View attachment 4984097


My math grade is excellent thank you lol


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

MustGro said:


> I think you and @curious2garden scared @Cotyledon420 off with your math skills….


No it's just @DarkWeb and @curious2garden they're getting up in age...


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Maybe give her mushrooms instead


Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> No it's just @DarkWeb and @curious2garden they're getting up in age...


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


And they say the crack game slowed up


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

You guys have take a nap or something?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

You smoke crack?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> You guys have take a nap or something?
> View attachment 4984390


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You smoke crack?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

I bet.....


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet.....


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I bet.....


No actually I've seen so much crack as a kid it turned me off of it...always seen people licking their lips and they always smelt bad lol that was my childhood...I was lucky enough tho I was sheltered


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> You guys *have take* a nap or something?
> View attachment 4984390


It's Friday night and I have a life off RIU, you? You still haven't stated how old you actually are or how old your mother was if your grandmother was 19 when you were born.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's Friday night and I have a life off RIU, you? You still haven't stated how old you actually are or how old your mother was if your grandmother was 19 when you were born.


I'm watching Bob Ross.....


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's Friday night and I have a life off RIU, you? You still haven't stated how old you actually are or how old your mother was if your grandmother was 19 when you were born.


I'm watching wildest places doin my homework talking to you old farts and switchimg from RIU to snap and Facebook...I had a full time job I just went on leave too and I talkin with my gf (it's complicated) I told you my age last night lol and my gma you guys pretty much know my whole life


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

But yet I Kno NOTHING about y'all


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm watching Bob Ross.....


I use to watch bob Ross when my anxiety was bad lol


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 10, 2021)

What's with everyone wanting to know personal info  We don't all have the luxury of being "legal". Help granny, not the feds


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> What's with everyone wanting to know personal info  We don't all have the luxury of being "legal". Help granny, not the feds


Thank you...


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 10, 2021)

As far as granny, I think the environment is gonna be most important the first time. Have some "busy" stuff (reading, knitting, etc..) for her to do incase she gets a little tripped out. First time my Mom hit my stash, she went a little heavy on the rip. She got a bit too stoned and was getting paranoid. Had her go read her book for a half hour or so, and she was just fine


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> As far as granny, I think the environment is gonna be most important the first time. Have some "busy" stuff (reading, knitting, etc..) for her to do incase she gets a little tripped out. First time my Mom hit my stash, she went a little heavy on the rip. She got a bit too stoned and was getting paranoid. Had her go read her book for a half hour or so, and she was just fine


I have kinetic sand color books and puzzles lol...I like stuff like that around for psychedelics especially for the newbies lol


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

Oh @GrassBurner you leave a digital trail behind you unless your just using a burner phone laptop email address etc....the list goes it's almost impossible to not figure out who u are...


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 10, 2021)

Oh yeah, if someone wants to bad enough, ain't no stopping them. The long arm of the law stretches pretty far, but I'm gonna make em earn those tax dollars


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 10, 2021)

No.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Oh yeah, if someone wants to bad enough, ain't no stopping them. The long arm of the law stretches pretty far, but I'm gonna make em earn those tax dollars


Yea of course give em hell lol especially when I'm the one paying the taxes...shit I stay with in my plant count and I have weed legally delivered to my door so I'm good lol but I still try to be private about everything


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No.
> 
> View attachment 4984467


Kinda looks like her lol


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 10, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Yea of course give em hell lol especially when I'm the one paying the taxes...shit I stay with in my plant count and I have weed legally delivered to my door so I'm good lol


Lucky bastard!! I just lay low, and try not to shit myself when the fuzz rolls by my house


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Lucky bastard!! I just lay low, and try not to shit myself when the fuzz rolls by my house


Keep your head down low my friend the fight is almost over...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 10, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Kinda looks like her lol


My grandpa tried smoking weed once and decided to go to the store. He got so confused he just pulled over and went to sleep for hours. My grandma was wondering where the hell he was and nobody had a clue, lol.

Oh, and he was a Navy Veteran that wasn't a soft guy. Cannabis strikes again.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 10, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> I will make it short and sweet....my grandma is very old 70 years old...she does alot better than most 70 year olds but she's never got high before and I think this is something she needs to do before she dies...is there anyway this could cause a heart attack or anything I need to be worried about concerning her age ?


I've smoked a joint with a 92 year old. No way I'm telling anyone who has lived that long that they can't hit the weed lol


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My grandpa tried smoking weed once and decided to go to the store. He got so confused he just pulled over and went to sleep for hours. My grandma was wondering where the hell he was and nobody had a clue, lol.
> 
> Oh, and he was a Navy Veteran that wasn't a soft guy. Cannabis strikes again.


I got my grandpa to hit my blunt one day...he smokes ciggerates so he was able to hit It real good lol well he went to sleep right after....then he woke up and told me he was never smoking that shit again lol


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 10, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> But yet I Kno NOTHING about y'all


Pain't haappy Trees... then smoke some


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 10, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> I've smoked a joint with a 92 year old. No way I'm telling anyone who has lived that long that they can't hit the weed lol


Those older folks aren't as politically correct either, lol.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> Pain't haappy Trees... then smoke some


Watch the Forrest then grow one lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 10, 2021)

make grandma take Jagger bombs first, at least 9 or so. Then when she's all loose let her hit the bong. She's going to look like she's dead but she's not dont worry. After she stops coughing up whatever is deep inside of her, hand her a vape pen and tell her to shut the fuck up and hit it. When her breathing gets shallow I need you to say "grandma, let's rewrite your will". Last but not least do not sleep with her, that's rape bro.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> make grandma take Jagger bombs first, at least 9 or so. Then when she's all loose let her hit the bong. She's going to look like she's dead but she's not dont worry. After she stops coughing up whatever is deep inside of her, hand her a vape pen and tell her to shut the fuck up and hit it. When her breathing gets shallow I need you to say "grandma, let's rewrite your will". Last but not least do not sleep with her, that's rape bro.


I hate those who won't let an old woman make her own choices...Beer bongs rule !


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 10, 2021)

Hell yeah, I've been saying that for a while. I'd say 3 years now, I've been saying that. Old people need things too, you know what I'm saying? We cant just stick them in a closet the way we want to.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> make grandma take Jagger bombs first, at least 9 or so. Then when she's all loose let her hit the bong. She's going to look like she's dead but she's not dont worry. After she stops coughing up whatever is deep inside of her, hand her a vape pen and tell her to shut the fuck up and hit it. When her breathing gets shallow I need you to say "grandma, let's rewrite your will". Last but not least do not sleep with her, that's rape bro.


I'm not taking advice from the guy who grows weed in a shopping cart


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> Hell yeah, I've been saying that for a while. I'd say 3 years now, I've been saying that. Old people need things too, you know what I'm saying? We cant just stick them in a closet the way we want to.


Just kidding bro shopping cart was genius lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 10, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Just kidding bro shopping cart was genius lol


Thank you, I appreciate that. Do you grow?


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

mr sunshine said:


> Thank you, I appreciate that. Do you grow?


No I quit growing years ago...if anything I think I'm getting shorter... I just watch the plants now


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 10, 2021)

I actually need to water them they've been dry for about a day or 2


----------



## LindaMD56 (Sep 20, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> I will make it short and sweet....my grandma is very old 70 years old...she does alot better than most 70 year olds but she's never got high before and I think this is something she needs to do before she dies...is there anyway this could cause a heart attack or anything I need to be worried about concerning her age ?


I am 65 and it hasn't killed me yet. I think you're safe to give it to your grandmother. As long as you let her know that's what she's getting and what kind it is and how strong it is. I would go for something light at first unless she wants more.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 20, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> I am 65 and it hasn't killed me yet. I think you're safe to give it to your grandmother. As long as you let her know that's what she's getting and what kind it is and how strong it is. I would go for something light at first unless she wants more.


I love hearing this


----------



## Reubgenetics (Sep 27, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> I will make it short and sweet....my grandma is very old 70 years old...she does alot better than most 70 year olds but she's never got high before and I think this is something she needs to do before she dies...is there anyway this could cause a heart attack or anything I need to be worried about concerning her age ?


A puff on a joint or a vaporiser should get her pretty high and also shouldn’t affect her
Negatively


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 27, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> Start her off with just one puff...About a month ago I was smoking a joint at a friend's place, him and his wife do not smoke. I offered, they accepted and the joint went around 3 times. They both passed out like 45min later.


Must've been some one hitter quitter shit! Lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 3, 2021)

Just be careful of THC levels and how much she tries. My Wife rarely smokes but occasionally partakes in very small amounts. She got brave with the King Tut strain I had (27%+ THC) at a party and instead of listening to me and taking a small hot, took 2 larger than normal for herself. In 5 minutes I had to help her to the washroom because she couldn't walk without help and she blew chunks into ye old porcelain God.  Passed out on the couch the rest of the night. I'm super cautious of what I offer people now as the same shit apparently happened to her brother with good weed. Might be biological for some folks.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Just be careful of THC levels and how much she tries. My Wife rarely smokes but occasionally partakes in very small amounts. She got brave with the King Tut strain I had (27%+ THC) at a party and instead of listening to me and taking a small hot, took 2 larger than normal for herself. In 5 minutes I had to help her to the washroom because she couldn't walk without help and she blew chunks into ye old porcelain God.  Passed out on the couch the rest of the night. I'm super cautious of what I offer people now as the same shit apparently happened to her brother with good weed. Might be biological for some folks.


Yea man I know it took me awhile before I realized how strong this is to a new user it's almost like acid trip...I mean it pretty much is...it's a pyschoactive drug like any other hallucinogenic


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 3, 2021)

My biggest concern would be the breathing of "particulate matter" which can be tough for older persons with compromised respiratory systems.

As far as effect, not gona kill her. But, worst case scenario it may give her a "panic attack" or something which circles back around to a possible respiratory concern. ....


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Oct 3, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> My biggest concern would be the breathing of "particulate matter" which can be tough for older persons with compromised respiratory systems.
> 
> As far as effect, not gona kill her. But, worst case scenario it may give her a "panic attack" or something which circles back around to a possible respiratory concern. ....


She won't try it anyway she's so mean and stubborn...thinks I'm just se drug addict even tho it's legal...and her defense is yea and so is alcohol...kills my spirit some times...but takes Percocet Seroquel some anti depressant and like 2 or 3 other ones


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 3, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> She won't try it anyway she's so mean and stubborn...thinks I'm just se drug addict even tho it's legal...and her defense is yea and so is alcohol...kills my spirit some times...but takes Percocet Seroquel some anti depressant and like 2 or 3 other ones


Does she smoke cigarettes? --pull out a tiny bit of tobacco, slip a tiny piece of nug in, cover with the tobacco. A virgin smoker will probably never know the difference unless they catch the smell. Should be juuuuust enough to give a headchange. My dad used to do this to my Mom's dad's pipe when they were kids, lol!!!


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Oct 3, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Does she smoke cigarettes? --pull out a tiny bit of tobacco, slip a tiny piece of nug in, cover with the tobacco. A virgin smoker will probably never know the difference unless they catch the smell. Should be juuuuust enough to give a headchange. My dad used to do this to my Mom's dad's pipe when they were kids, lol!!!


Nope but she's tried them makes no sense


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 3, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Nope but she's tried them makes no sense


It's the legality. Old people are weird like that, lol.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Oct 3, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> It's the legality. Old people are weird like that, lol.


I feel like I let the most important person in my life down...she raised me I never met my dad I never had a mom and I feel like I could of saved her but lost her to the wicked ways of society


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 4, 2021)

My dads 80 and a daily smoker.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Oct 4, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> My dads 80 and a daily smoker.


That's craz...he smok pipes ? Old skool cats always smoke pipes you notice that?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 4, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> That's craz...he smok pipes ? Old skool cats always smoke pipes you notice that?


Bongs and Joints.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Oct 4, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Bongs and Joints.


Nice


----------



## KaliBudz808 (Oct 4, 2021)

Give her a small dose of edible like gummies


----------



## Rayi (Oct 4, 2021)

My mother in law and father in law are 90. Use 2.5 mg eatable 2 to 3 times 3day and lotion for hands 2 to three times a day. At first I just told them it was weeds and herbs. Mother in law was real insistent. She finally gave up and said I don't care what it is it works and keep it coming


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 4, 2021)

Rayi said:


> My mother in law and father in law are 90. Use 2.5 mg eatable 2 to 3 times 3day and lotion for hands 2 to three times a day. At first I just told them it was weeds and herbs. Mother in law was real insistent. She finally gave up and said I don't care what it is it works and keep it coming


My mother in law was the same when she got cancer. Was anti cannabis all her life but soon loved my caps.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 4, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Nice


its good for his aches and pains and his PTSD, plus he likes to get high..lol


----------



## LindaMD56 (Oct 4, 2021)

Being a teenager in the 70s there was a lot of access to cannabis. We would rather smoke a joint then drink and it was a lot easier to carry when you were going to concerts. . Girls would hide it In their boots, hair and assorted other places that the guards were not allowed to check. Back then we never even thought of it being a medicinal product. There are many more of the older generation that partake then some younger people may think.

Well actually us older folks still think we're young .


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Oct 4, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> Being a teenager in the 70s there was a lot of access to cannabis. We would rather smoke a joint then drink and it was a lot easier to carry when you were going to concerts. . Girls would hide it In their boots, hair and assorted other places that the guards were not allowed to check. Back then we never even thought of it being a medicinal product. There are many more of the older generation that partake then some younger people may think.
> 
> Well actually us older folks still think we're young .


You guys are legendary we wudnt be here if it wasn't for the generation before us...i thought things got better with age lol fine wine baby fine wine


----------



## Astral22 (Nov 8, 2021)

If it's clean and pure weed without any mold or chemicals, i think it should be fine. Start with a small dose of course and see how she reacts.
How would she consume it? I would suggest edibles instead of smoking.


----------



## greenaffiliates (Nov 18, 2021)

I will go for edibles. I think it would be a good approach.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 18, 2021)

I had an 85 yo man give me shrooms once


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 18, 2021)

I’m glad that you came to the professionals on a RIU before just dosing grandma LOL. Any updates? I would try a indica or mostly indica hybrid. Sativas give some people anxiety. Also remember to start super low because a lot of things affect the elderly more intensely


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Nov 18, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I’m glad that you came to the professionals on a RIU before just dosing grandma LOL. Any updates? I would try a indica or mostly indica hybrid. Sativas give some people anxiety. Also remember to start super low because a lot of things affect the elderly more intensely


Man it troubles me everybody comes down at me about trying to get them to smoke I'm tearing up about it now....I get called a druggie and everything else "I don't wanna hear about your drugs!!"...I see my love ones in this vicious cycle stuck I'm their egos and I don't see them getting out of it... basically thats the update I doubt I'll ever get her high


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Man it troubles me everybody comes down at me about trying to get them to smoke I'm tearing up about it now....I get called a druggie and everything else "I don't wanna hear about your drugs!!"...I see my love ones in this vicious cycle stuck I'm their egos and I don't see them getting out of it... basically thats the update I doubt I'll ever get her high



Don’t get torn up about it. You were doing a very noble thing for grandma and you have to understand you are dealing with almost 100 years of propaganda and associating weed with hard drugs like heroin. I know how people like that are especially if the grew up in the 50’s or never experienced cannabis. You see for what it is which is an herb and a medicine and they see it as a street drug. It’s extra painful because you did this with a kind heart and wanted to share something special with somebody that you love. Their reaction made it feel dirty and cheapened how you felt about yourself. I can understand that kind of hurt. Just realize they don’t understand what you me and millions of others understand that this is a medicine. Don’t let them get you down because they don’t know any better


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Nov 18, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Don’t get torn up about it. You were doing a very noble thing for grandma and you have to understand you are dealing with almost 100 years of propaganda and associating weed with hard drugs like heroin. I know how people like that are especially if the grew up in the 50’s or never experienced cannabis. You see for what it is which is an herb and a medicine and they see it as a street drug. It’s extra painful because you did this with a kind heart and wanted to share something special with somebody that you love. Their reaction made it feel dirty and cheapened how you felt about yourself. I can understand that kind of hurt. Just realize they don’t understand what you me and millions of others understand that this is a medicine. Don’t let them get you down because they don’t know any better


I feel like I've discovered this amazing thing that means nothing if I'm watching my loved ones suffer...I feel like it's more than medicine too....its all spiritual, something I can't describe in words...and you know what I mean because you smoke too..but they don't it's like they are brainwashed or something idk...I just feel I have failed them...I can't save them but I still have to save myself but that hurts knowing I could help but can't...it's like watching somebody drown but you can't swim ethier... basically there's nothing I can do


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Nov 18, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Don’t get torn up about it. You were doing a very noble thing for grandma and you have to understand you are dealing with almost 100 years of propaganda and associating weed with hard drugs like heroin. I know how people like that are especially if the grew up in the 50’s or never experienced cannabis. You see for what it is which is an herb and a medicine and they see it as a street drug. It’s extra painful because you did this with a kind heart and wanted to share something special with somebody that you love. Their reaction made it feel dirty and cheapened how you felt about yourself. I can understand that kind of hurt. Just realize they don’t understand what you me and millions of others understand that this is a medicine. Don’t let them get you down because they don’t know any better


Thank you...I can always count on RIU to be there for me...someone is always there for me on here


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Thank you...I can always count on RIU to be there for me...someone is always there for me on here



No worries I have had a similar experience with somebody who is drinking themselves to death. I wanted to get him high thinking maybe it would help and got my shit jumped about how he has enough problems already and adding drugs is a stupid thing. I totally get how much it hurts you because you are trying to do good for somebody you care about and people without any concept of how much you could help bash you for being a piece of shit. Again it’s not you it’s what they have been led to believe all of their lives. I got that anti-drug shit crammed down my throat to the point that now even as an adult I still feel guilt about toking weed. I fucking hate it. Who jumped your shit?


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Nov 18, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> No worries I have had a similar experience with somebody who is drinking themselves to death. I wanted to get him high thinking maybe it would help and got my shit jumped about how he has enough problems already and adding drugs is a stupid thing. I totally get how much it hurts you because you are trying to do good for somebody you care about and people without any concept of how much you could help bash you for being a piece of shit. Again it’s not you it’s what they have been led to believe all of their lives. I got that anti-drug shit crammed down my throat to the point that now even as an adult I still feel guilt about toking weed. I fucking hate it. Who jumped your shit?


My gma and my gf...well probably shouldn't call her my gf anymore...but we are trying to work things out...but yea ever since I was 13 I started smoking saved the seeds and had been trying to grow ever since...I guess the plant called on me. I got my first job took my check bought a light and a bag of soil...I was 16 I think but anyway I tried telling everybody that this plant will be the future of this world and if it will be legalized this could open jobs etc...nobody believed me, in fact I got so much shit for even bringing the topic up...and now look I was right and still with all the studies and news report proving that it is beneficial, they still reject it...it's the ego. I don't know what to do.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> My gma and my gf...well probably shouldn't call her my gf anymore...but we are trying to work things out...but yea ever since I was 13 I started smoking saved the seeds and had been trying to grow ever since...I guess the plant called on me. I got my first job took my check bought a light and a bag of soil...I was 16 I think but anyway I tried telling everybody that this plant will be the future of this world and if it will be legalized this could open jobs etc...nobody believed me, in fact I got so much shit for even bringing the topic up...and now look I was right and still with all the studies and news report proving that it is beneficial, they still reject it...it's the ego. I don't know what to do.



I don’t know if it’s ego or just people raised to believe a certain thing. I’ve dated an Indian girl once that even though she was no longer Hindu she couldn’t get her mind away from being told eating pork and beef were bad. I mean it was like fucking chicken for everything LOL. But that’s how weed is for people. They get told it’s bad for so long they can’t think of it any other way. Like I said I smoke it and still when I’m high sometimes (especially with sativas)I start feeling guilty and shit. 
Well good luck with you gf man. I know this doesn’t help but if it’s meant to be it’s meant to be. Don’t let others change who you are. It’s better to walk alone than with somebody that drags you down.


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Nov 18, 2021)

Kinda jus had a realization talking to you...I mean what else can I do? It's not my fault I can't force it....I won't stop trying tho...maybe one day they will give in...but I shouldn't feel bad I did my part, I played my role I can't do anything else...I haven't done anything wrong...I can't save everybody but if I can help atleast one person I did good right? I love seeing somebody try weed for the first time it's like I'm getting high for the first time too...everybody I've got to try it has loved it...and I Kno they would too


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Nov 18, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I don’t know if it’s ego or just people raised to believe a certain thing. I’ve dated an Indian girl once that even though she was no longer Hindu she couldn’t get her mind away from being told eating pork and beef were bad. I mean it was like fucking chicken for everything LOL. But that’s how weed is for people. They get told it’s bad for so long they can’t think of it any other way. Like I said I smoke it and still when I’m high sometimes (especially with sativas)I start feeling guilty and shit.
> Well good luck with you gf man. I know this doesn’t help but if it’s meant to be it’s meant to be. Don’t let others change who you are. It’s better to walk alone than with somebody that drags you down.


Your right...I needed that


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Kinda jus had a realization talking to you...I mean what else can I do? It's not my fault I can't force it....I won't stop trying tho...maybe one day they will give in...but I shouldn't feel bad I did my part, I played my role I can't do anything else...I haven't done anything wrong...I can't save everybody but if I can help atleast one person I did good right? I love seeing somebody try weed for the first time it's like I'm getting high for the first time too...everybody I've got to try it has loved it...and I Kno they would too



That’s 100% correct. You are really beating yourself up over something that isn’t your fault. It’s like you baking a pie, trying to give it to your new neighbor,they slam the door in your face, and you feel bad for baking the pie. I totally get what you tried to do but not everybody is open to trying it. You tried she said no so I guess the honest answer would be for you to respect her wishes. Find out what she likes to do and indulged in that whatever it may be. Take her to lunch or diner. Older people love to feel needed and appreciated. But don’t let this deter you from spending time with her. Please I say this: appreciate the time you have left. I would do anything for time with my grandmas again


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 18, 2021)

Cotyledon420 said:


> Your right...I needed that


Keep your chin up brother


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Nov 18, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> That’s 100% correct. You are really beating yourself up over something that isn’t your fault. It’s like you baking a pie, trying to give it to your new neighbor,they slam the door in your face, and you feel bad for baking the pie. I totally get what you tried to do but not everybody is open to trying it. You tried she said no so I guess the honest answer would be for you to respect her wishes. Find out what she likes to do and indulged in that whatever it may be. Take her to lunch or diner. Older people love to feel needed and appreciated. But don’t let this deter you from spending time with her. Please I say this: appreciate the time you have left. I would do anything for time with my grandmas again


I'm so afraid I'll wake up one day and she will be gone...and it's coming I see it in her face... I'm goin to ask her to do something tomarrow, she's all I got no mom no dad she raised me.


----------

